# South Again Charters / 23 January 2013



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Another beautiful day fishing in Pensacola! Today I was joined by the Penney gang and Redfish were our target. We started out catching a couple reds in the Pass and a few nice Red Snapper before we ran back to the middle of the Bay to locate the large Schools.

The fish have been popping later in the day so we were in no big hurry. Once we made it back to the main bay we quickly located a school and within seconds had our first quadruple hook up of the trip!

We caught and released Reds for about an hour and a half before the schools sounded and never resurfaced. Today was as beautiful as it gets. Thanks to the Penney Gang for fishing with me today and I hope to see you Guys again really soon.

.................... See you out there


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful fish way to go!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I really like those bright copper-colored redfish. All of the large redfish I have ever caught were much lighter and a tan color. I've landed a bunch of smaller reds with that bright coloring. Nice fish!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

First one is beautiful looks like ol LA slot fish


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

amazing color difference from the pass reds and bay reds. I don't think I've ever seen the bay reds as bright copper colored as this year.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

That looks like a blast! Tons of great catches and great pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi brad. Saw u go by 3MB today ...any reds today. Caught 4 yesterday by 3MB 
On gulps. All released ...no reds today and white trout were slow. Like your tower


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

jflyfisher said:


> Hi brad. Saw u go by 3MB today ...any reds today. Caught 4 yesterday by 3MB
> On gulps. All released ...no reds today and white trout were slow. Like your tower


 If you saw a red boat with a tower that was probably Capt. Corey Maxwell of Doubled Up Charters. I have only a black tee top on my 22' Century!! Wish I had a tower though...LOL


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks it had to be Corey....I have yellow and white pathfinder you helped us load up last summer at shoreline


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

jflyfisher said:


> Thanks it had to be Corey....I have yellow and white pathfinder you helped us load up last summer at shoreline


Awesome!!! Hope to see you down there again soon!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some great pics Brad, and I like the way you're handling the fish!

Congrats and lets look forward to a good inshore fishery this year and lots of bookings!

BP
:thumbup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Bay Pirate said:


> Those are some great pics Brad, and I like the way you're handling the fish!
> 
> Congrats and lets look forward to a good inshore fishery this year and lots of bookings!
> 
> ...


 Thank You!! I make sure that those beautiful fish are treated with respect and given a healthy release! Thanks for the well wishes


----------

